# Advice: adaptation after an adoption



## Claudine (Apr 15, 2008)

I adopt 2 years old Chuck last monday, and I was wondering if I have to began training already. He is my first dog on my own (always have one when I was young but my father care for them), and the fact that he was in a spca for a month confused me on what is his true personnality and what isn't. 

Im working on getting his attention but, that doesn't work without treats. He is a horrible puller to, and my boyfrien and I have our shoulders complettely destroy by now. Right now, he his sleeping by the door, waiting for my borfriend to come home and he really dont want to come by my side at all...
So I dont know how much of his behavior can be blame for a month in a cage.

But he his a real sweet heart otherwise, playfull, calm each night. He bark a little when he see people in the street from the window, or when we go out (we began to go out and left him alone today, 30 min this morning, 30 min tomorrow morning, and so on), but he bark for some reason, so that concerning me at all. 

So, if you have some experience with adopting a dog from a shelter and the adaptation process (for the dog and yourself) It would be great!

(sorry for my english, I speak french and I'm currently taking english courses, so I propbably made a lot of grammar error!)


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sure you will get lots of advice Claudine. First, I would suggest you get a Halti or Gentle Leader so that you can walk him without so much physical struggling for control. But obedience classes would be very good for you both. Then you can work him in short sessions to practice what you learn at class, and eventually you won't need the Gentle Leader.

The adaptation period will vary according to the dog, how secure they are, or how stressed by whatever has happened to them in the past. If the barking at home becomes a problem, your trainer may be able to help you with some advice too.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

It's never too soon to begin training. Besides improving your control over the dog's behavior, training has the added benefit of building a stronger relationship between you and your dog. Initial training often requires treats, and that's something you can taper off over time, so don't be afraid to use them. Work on some basics like sit and down as well as polite walking on a leash. Taking a class can help you become more confident by giving you the tools you need to work with him, especially since you haven't had experience training a dog yourself. I'm sure your dad could give you some pointers as well. 

As for his tendency to keep to himself and not give much affection, just give that some time. Allow him to realize that he is home for good now and that you love him. I'm sure he'll come around soon. Good luck with this boy. And thank you for rescuing him. He's very lucky he found you!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Our Bo was around 2 yrs old when we adopted him in December. It took 2-3 weeks for him to adjust to his new home and start being confident & comfortable. I started training right away using treats. Taking him to classes will be good for both of you.

Thank you for rescuing Chuck!!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Patience, consistency and time will all help. We adopted Farley in early December after he had been in a rescue shelter for nearly two years. Progress was very slow at first and it was nearly the end of March before we began to see real improvement. He was perfectly housebroken, but distant, not very responsive. We're making real progress now, and it's getting better and better. Obedience school will help strengthen the bond between you. Good luck with him, and thank you for adopting a rescue dog.


----------

